

Canada's Mr. Robot Premiere Censored by False DMCA Notice - greenvaio
https://torrentfreak.com/mr-robot-canada-launch-hit-by-bogus-dmca-takedown-150904/

======
Piskvorrr
Surely this is _not_ someone trying to leverage the Streisand Effect as a
marketing tool?

